# lesiones en las pezuñas de los cerdos



## rosalight

Tengo una duda con respecto a este término. Hablando de lesiones en las pezuñas de los cerdos, si digo foot lesions, entiendo que son lesiones en las pezuñas, pero si digo claw lesiones, ¿serán lesiones en las uñas?

Gracias por la ayuda.

RL


----------



## Benzene

Hi *rosalight!*

The word "pezuña" is translated with "hoof".

The words "garra, zarpa" are translated with "claw".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## rosalight

Gracias Benzene.  El documento dice foot lesions, y claw lesions.  ¿Lo traduciría entonces como lesiones en las pezuñas y lesiones en las uñas?  Los cerdos no tienen ni garras ni zarpas... ¿qué sería lo correcto?

RL


----------



## Benzene

Hi *rosalight!*


You are right regarding to "garra, zarpa" related to "cerdos".

For your info, I found online the following definition: "*claw*" = an alternative name for a digit in cloven-footed animals such as cattle, sheep, goats and pigs.

*Source*: Veterinary Dictionary.


You could use "lesión en la pata" for "foot lesion"; what do you think about this proposal?


Bye,

Benzene


----------



## rosalight

La verdad estoy más confundida porque ahora encontré outer claw y también inner claw.  Pienso que se refiere a la uña.  Dice:  Lesions are more prevalent in the outer claw compared to the inner claw.

Entonces:  las lesiones son más prevalentes en la uña exterior comparada con la uña interior????? o el dedo ????

Gracias Benzene

RL


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Para outer claw y inner claw, creo que debes decir "dedo externo" y "dedo interno".
En cuanto a "foot lesion", yo diría "lesión del pie".
Saludos.


----------



## rosalight

Gracias Ilialluna.  Entonces, ¿se puede decir pie cuando se habla de las patas del cerdo?

RL


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola de nuevo. Pata y pie no es lo mismo, la pata es toda la extremidad y el pie es la parte distal de la pata, correspondiente a carpo/tarso, metacarpo/metatarso y falanges.
Saludos.


----------



## rosalight

¡AH!... y ahora encuentro elongated dew claws? Dice:  The two most prevalent disorders in herds are heel overgrowth/erosion and elongated dew claws.

Los dos desórdenes mças prevalentes en las piaras son el crecimiento excesivo/erosión el talón y .....

Gracias por la ayuda Ilialluna y por la explicación

RL


----------



## Ilialluna

En perros, dewclaw es el dedo pequeño o interno o nº 1, que no apoya en el suelo, y en las extremidades posteriores se llaman "espolones". En cerdos no hay espolones, pero imagino que por analogía se refiere a "dedos internos alargados".


----------



## rosalight

Gracias nuevamente por la información, siempre es interesante aprender.  Es el tema de la tesis de un joven vecino que no habla el Inglés y a quien estoy apoyando.  

RL


----------

